# Mite away quick strip expired dates



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

I would bet they are safe to use but I would doubt they were viable any more. Formic acid evaporates with time and there may not be enough left in the pads to work properly anymore.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

You're talking about saving less than $20.

Go buy new ones that you know will be effective. If it were a month or so from expiration it would be a different story. You're talking 12-18 months.


----------

